

Show HN: Float Explorer (iPad app to learn about floating point numbers) - chrisBob
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/float-explorer/id928900898?ls=1&mt=8

======
chrisBob
I do a fair amount of programming, but I am a Mech Engineer not a CS guy, so
the other day I had to admit that I didn't really know how a floating point
numbers work. The wikipedia was too detailed and confusing, so I put together
this app.

The first draft is iPad only (and accidentally requires iOS 8), but will give
you a good understanding of floating point precision and storage after a
minute or two of poking around. I personally enjoy being able to tap and
toggle bit values :)

